# California clears hurdle for cancer warning label on Roundup



## WillH (Jun 25, 2010)

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/home/6596082-181/california-fights-monsanto-on-labels?artslide=0


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It causing cancer has not been proven, the warning label only says that it _could_ cause cancer. The way I see it, anything _could_ cause cancer. Sounds like political science instead of real science to me. Besides that, just what does this have to do with beekeeping?


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

As a carpenter everything I touch is known to cause cancer in California. That's why I'm glad I don't work there. I think everything can be proven to cause cancer eventually. I also do not use Roundup, nasty stuff.


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Heard on the evening news last night "...known to probably cause cancer...".

Huh? What?

I had to hit 'replay' on the DVR because I couldn't believe I heard it right the first time.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Yes, The determination that it had been decided that it could, or may cause cancer is rather vague and dubious! Not to mention hasty! with no real links in a controlled study. One must also bare in mind that laboratory rats force fed water developed cancer too!


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

BadBeeKeeper said:


> Heard on the evening news last night "...known to probably cause cancer...".


The correct term is "probable carcinogen". "Known to probably cause cancer" is the media trying to make it sound worse. 

Also the article mentions Roundup specifically. Does this include other products containing glyphosate? Or again are they trying to cause more attention by mentioning Monsanto and Roundup numerous times. 


International Agency for Research on Cancer is the "gold standard"? Hardly; they are a bigger joke than the EPA.

Lastly I am glad I live in Kansas, because it is apparently it doesn't cause cancer here.


----------



## loghousebees (Jun 13, 2014)

Here is an article from a journal that I receive through my work...http://www.laboratoryequipment.com/..._cid=5777199&et_rid=%%subscriberid%%&type=cta


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I am amused to see that other substances on the [alleged] California cancer list include aspirin, and alcohol - as in _booze_.

Also on the list are various food colorings and *carbon monoxide*, oral contraceptives, and 'salted fish, Chinese style'. Of course carbon monoxide is everywhere, as in the air we breathe. No, I am not making a case for carbon monoxide, but clearly, as with _anything_ on that list, its the _*DOSE*_ that counts.

Review the full list here:
http://oehha.ca.gov/proposition-65/proposition-65-list


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

The European Food Safety Authority (ESFA) says that the study that was used for the determination (Seralini, et al, 2012) was flawed in many ways:
http://www.efsa.europa.eu/en/efsajournal/pub/2986

The German Federal Institute of Risk Assessment (BfR) says the same thing:
http://www.bfr.bund.de/cm/349/feedi...roundup-published-bei-seralini-et-al-2012.pdf

This review of the study from a group of scientists in Spain says so too:
http://parrottlab.uga.edu/parrottlab/Publications/Arjo-et-al-TRAG-2013.pdf

Considering this is coming from Europe is interesting.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I am amused to see that other substances on the [alleged] California cancer list include aspirin, and alcohol - as in _booze_.
> 
> Also on the list are various food colorings and *carbon monoxide*, oral contraceptives, and 'salted fish, Chinese style'. Of course carbon monoxide is everywhere, as in the air we breathe. No, I am not making a case for carbon monoxide, but clearly, as with _anything_ on that list, its the _*DOSE*_ that counts.
> 
> ...


Interesting. According to the list the following causes cancer too:

Bracken Fern - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracken

Areca nuts - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Areca_nut

Certain Chemotherapy treatments for lymphoma. 

Cyanide - how do you get cancer from cynanide before it poisons you? :scratch:

Several benzodiazepine drugs that are currently prescribed for stress and anxiety (Valium) 

Marijuana Smoke - In California? Are they serious? 

Nickle - As in a coin

Nitrous Oxide - Laughing gas that you get at the dentist office.

Orange Oil - I wonder what the California Citrus Board has to say about that? 

Wood dust.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Chromium, nickel, bacon, (wow that stuff is a killer!) sunshine, rubber dust and exhaust fumes; going down the highway smiling!

One boogeyman I am not longer worried about is "dying young! "


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I am amused to see that other substances on the [alleged] California cancer list include aspirin, and alcohol - as in _booze_.
> 
> Also on the list are various food colorings and *carbon monoxide*, oral contraceptives, and 'salted fish, Chinese style'. Of course carbon monoxide is everywhere, as in the air we breathe. No, I am not making a case for carbon monoxide, but clearly, as with _anything_ on that list, its the _*DOSE*_ that counts.
> 
> ...


Where's the list that includes the biggest killers- cops and politicians? Oops...that's off-topic.

They might as well shorten the list and say -everything- causes cancer.

I can hardly believe all the loony stuff that goes on there, you couldn't pay me enough to live there. Frankly, if the whole left coast slid off into the ocean, I think we'd be a lot better off.


----------



## Zephyr (May 4, 2016)

I remember being on a school bus years ago and the tag on our seats said it doesnt meet the CA carcinogen requirements or something. CA is a ridiculous place. Might as well say "dont live, you'll get cancer."


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Anybody know how many days I should wait after spraying with roundup before I 
can plant the field? Don't want to soak up any potential cancer causing compounds.
Also found a label on the steel wire roll that I plan to use for the foundation wires. It has a
cancer to CA state label on it too. Is it safe for the bees and the honey if I cover the wires with a 
coat of bee wax?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm well I was a little concerned, but after reading Nabber86's links post #9 I'll keep using glyphosate for now.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Nabber86 said:


> Interesting. According to the list the following causes cancer too:
> 
> Bracken Fern - https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bracken
> 
> ...


Don't forget anything charred, which means staying away from your favorite wood fired pizza joint or for that matter outdoor grills and anything that stayed in your oven a tad too long. As I have stated in the past, this particular issue isn't really about safety as much as it is about the ongoing fight by many against big ag in general. I have yet to find a single person who makes selective arguments for/against genetic modification of crops, the "dangers" of glyphosate, neonicitinoids or anything else they perceive as not being "natural".


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Everything causes cancer in California. Beesource probably causes cancer in California.


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

Brad Bee said:


> Everything causes cancer in California. Beesource probably causes cancer in California.


It certainly causes indigestion at times.
California is a beautiful place to live with a state government totally out of control.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

beepro said:


> Anybody know how many days I should wait after spraying with roundup before I can plant the field? Don't want to soak up any potential cancer causing compounds.
> 
> Also found a label on the steel wire roll that I plan to use for the foundation wires. It has a
> cancer to CA state label on it too. Is it safe for the bees and the honey if I cover the wires with a coat of bee wax?


You can plant after 3 days is what the people at Roundup say, but I would wait a week just to be sure. Not that I am worried about cancer, I just wouldn't want to lose what I newly planted, and a week isn't that long to mess up a planting schedule.

The wire that you have is probably galvanized. It is not going to hurt your bees. You need to decide if you want to eat honey from frames that are wired with it. Personally I wouldn't use it.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

The amazing thing is that California has anyone left alive at all. What with all the stuff out there that causes cancer.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Right now its looking like the biggest threat to health and safety in California is the recent proliferation of dihydrogen monoxide in the environment.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

... and guess what - _dihydrogen monoxide has also been linked to cancer _ - see this page: 
http://www.dhmo.org/cancer.html







:shhhh:


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> ... and guess what - _dihydrogen monoxide has also been linked to cancer _ - see this page:
> http://www.dhmo.org/cancer.html
> 
> 
> ...


Its even worse than that. 200,000 people were recently forced from their homes because of its imminent danger!


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm trying think of the last thing I bought that didn't have a California cancer warning? And trying to figure out what "hurdle" is there to impede the label.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

jwcarlson said:


> I'm trying think of the last thing I bought that didn't have a California cancer warning? And trying to figure out what "hurdle" is there to impede the label.


In California most everything is fair game for either a safety or cancer warning.....except cannabis.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

They don't call it _cannabis_ on the California Cancer list, Jim, but they do have '_marijuana smoke_' listed: 

https://oehha.ca.gov/proposition-65/chemicals/marijuana-smoke



:ws:


Perhaps California cannabis is not cancer causing if you _just bake it into cookies_!


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> They don't call it _cannabis_ on the California Cancer list, Jim, but they do have '_marijuana smoke_' listed:
> 
> https://oehha.ca.gov/proposition-65/chemicals/marijuana-smoke
> 
> ...


Well I'll be darned. Apparently the folks up on "hippie hill" didn't get the memo. 
http://abc7news.com/society/22k-pounds-of-trash-left-behind-after-4-20-celebration-in-sf/1303135/


----------



## BadBeeKeeper (Jan 24, 2015)

jim lyon said:


> Well I'll be darned. Apparently the folks up on "hippie hill" didn't get the memo.
> http://abc7news.com/society/22k-pounds-of-trash-left-behind-after-4-20-celebration-in-sf/1303135/





> ...two were arrested for resisting arrest...


Huh?

Hippies: "Hey man, we don't want to be arrested for anything, we're just minding our own business and not bothering anybody."

Cop: "So, are you resisting being arrested?"

Hippies: "Yeah, man. So, we're cool, right?"

Cop: "No, you're under arrest. Up against the wall, feet back and spread 'em!"

Hippies: "But...but...what's the charge??!!"

Cop: "You're being charged with 'resisting arrest'."

Hippies: "But...but...we dindo nuthin'!"

Cop: "Hey, pal, I don't write the laws, I just enforce them and you just admitted to a crime, so I gotta arrest ya."


----------

